# Sticky  Do You Really Know?



## alphamum82

This won't get too personal. I don't wanna know what kind of underwear you prefer to wear or anything. But this lil survey is just to help us all get to know each other a little better! If you don't want to fill in ALL the answers, just leave it blank. Copy and paste but don't forget to delete my answers!! LOL 

1. What is your first name? Erika	
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night, definitely
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Neither. I like spicy
4. What do you collect? Penguins and Russ animals
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Bengal Tiger	
6. Where did you grow up? A small town in Maine.
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? The crap I have to do in the AM
8. What's your favorite color? Purple!
9. What's your favorite animal? The APBT of course. LOL
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Nope. 
11. What video games do you play? Carnival Wii
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? I relieve my parents of all their debt and make sure they're financially set first. The rest is mine to do with what I want!!! Bwahaha!
13. Have any bad habits? I'm a smoker
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Omg shut your mouth when you chew. I hate that!!!!!!! 
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Sense of humor
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Super sensitive
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself:	Tummy
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 19 tats, 7 piercings
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex?	Shoulders
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person?I am definitely a clean FREAK!	
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Right here.


----------



## SutterCane

1. What is your first name? Jeremy 
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Salty
4. What do you collect? St.Louis Cardinals baseball caps and bad memories
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Giant squid(like the biggest ever)
6. Where did you grow up? St.Louis
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? I fall asleep reading a book every night.
8. What's your favorite color? Red
9. What's your favorite animal? The APBT of course. LOL-Same here
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Nope. 
11. What video games do you play? I play the Zelda game and guitar hero every once in a while.
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Far too much to list here, I fulfill my many dreams.
13. Have any bad habits? I'm a smoker, I lust after women, and I eat too much.
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Laziness
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Insight
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Hair trigger temper
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: The path I took in life.
17. Any tattoos or piercings? no sir
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? aura(valid response?)
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? clean 
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? New York.


----------



## American_Pit13

1. What is your first name? Holly
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Ya Spicy for me too
4. What do you collect? Animals lmao
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Wild Parrot	
6. Where did you grow up? Oroville CA
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Bills
8. What's your favorite color? Green
9. What's your favorite animal? The dog
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Yes sir
11. What video games do you play? Any, I like to kill shit
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Animals, and a house to put them in
13. Have any bad habits? I am a bitch
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? People who are full of themselves
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Sense of humor
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Short patience sometimes
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself:	I'd like to be a few inchs taller
17. Any tattoos or piercings? Ears. single hole each side
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex?	Hands and eyes
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Clean	
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Australia


----------



## Daynes

1. What is your first name? Dayna 
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night owl
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Sweet, salty if I am hungover
4. What do you collect? dust bunnies apparently
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Bengal Tiger 
6. Where did you grow up? Christina Lake BC
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Boyfriend if he is away
8. What's your favorite color? depends on my mood
9. What's your favorite animal? Bengal Tiger
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Yep
11. What video games do you play? EQ2, Runes of Magic, Tiger woods golf
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Give some to my family, bring my bf home for good, buy a house, save the SPCA.
13. Have any bad habits? When I drink too much I am the juggernaut bitch!
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Slow people
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Sense of humor
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: procrastinator
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: hips
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 2 tattoos
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? back to waist silouette
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? I prefer organized, but that doesn't always happen as a mostly single mom. 
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Anywhere near water.


----------



## FloorCandy

1. What is your first name? Top Secret lol
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night owl
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Salty
4. What do you collect? pets, bulldog nicknacks, useless crap lol
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? A dog in my house, they have the LIFE 
6. Where did you grow up? Central NJ
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Work
8. What's your favorite color? Green and Blue, both kind of equal
9. What's your favorite animal? the dog
10. Do you believe in ghosts? No way.
11. What video games do you play? Too many to name, whatever's new...
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Well I plan to put eventually have 2 millin in the bank, and retire and live off the interest, and then leave the bulk to charity when I die.
13. Have any bad habits? I overtalk people, I try not to, but its really hard hehehe
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Inconsideration!
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Patience
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: procrastinator
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: be less pushy
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 2 tattoos, and a bunch of earrings
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? intelligence
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? I am OCD with sanitation, hand washing etc, but my home is always cluttered.
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Amsterdam.
__________________


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

1. What is your first name? CELENA
2. Are you a morning or night person? MORNING
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? HMM SWEET
4. What do you collect? COACH PURSES, HIPPO STUFFED ANIMALS (I KNOW WEIRD)
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? HIPPO!!!
6. Where did you grow up? AGES 1-2 MEXICO, 2-7ISH LINDSAY CA (SHOUT OUT TO ABAZABA) 7-18 SAN JOSE CA
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? "AWWW SHIITTT FORGOT SOMETHING"
8. What's your favorite color? BLACK
9. What's your favorite animal? HIPPOS AND PITBULLS 
10. Do you believe in ghosts? ONLY ON TUESDAY 
11. What video games do you play? PS3 BABY WOOT WOOT
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? MY FAMILY AND A NEW CAR LOL
13. Have any bad habits? PEE MY BED LOL JKJK TALK BEFORE I THINK
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? WHEN GIRLS POUT THEIR LIPS, 
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: IM HILARIOUS HAHA
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: HARSH MOUTH, REALLY HARSH
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself:HEIGHT AHA
17. Any tattoos or piercings? USED TO HAVE 11PERICEINGS, NOW JUST MY BELLY AND EARS, 2 TATTOOS
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? PECKS!
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person?I HAVE MY DAYS BUT ID SAY CLEAN
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? HMMMM


----------



## Feari-Neko

1. What is your first name? Sabrina
2. Are you a morning or night person? night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? sweet! CHOCOLATE
4. What do you collect? mhhhh fred perry polos (im addicted i can buy alot and dont even wear them but i continue buy it!)
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? a giant eagle
6. Where did you grow up? not too far from Montreal in quebec
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? where is Skinny (oh just in my back)
8. What's your favorite color? Purple, turkoise ,blue and pink (in that order)
9. What's your favorite animal? pitbull and bull terrier (and Skinny,my siamese)
10. Do you believe in ghosts? yes, one of my biggest fear
11. What video games do you play? pet society (on myspace), conker bad fur day (N64) archlord (on computer)
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? a house, some travels to see my friends again and dogs
13. Have any bad habits? never say good bye when i leave, i just go.. heh
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? people who think they the best
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: im different and very random
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: im jealous and i turn agressive easily
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: i want less scars
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 2 tatoos for now (more soon) and 5piercing
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? haircut (im a shaved head addict) and tatoos
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? i clean myself but im lil messy in bedroom
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? in a house for me and dogs near a forest and river with no neighboor so i can make punk-rock festival in my yard ! (any country of noth america or france, belgium or germany)


----------



## Bleu Clair

1. What is your first name? _I'll never tell, lol_
2. Are you a morning or night person? _Night_
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? _Salty_
4. What do you collect? _Unicorn, dragon and fairy knick knacks_
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? _My cat_
6. Where did you grow up? _SC and CT_
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? _Nothing, Ambien takes care of that, lol_
8. What's your favorite color? _Cobalt blue_
9. What's your favorite animal? _Horses and pit bulls_
10. Do you believe in ghosts? _Yes_
11. What video games do you play? _Haven't played in ages, my husband hogs the games_
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? _Get myself and family out of debt, would buy a new house and would start a new business_
13. Have any bad habits? _I smoke_
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? _People who are rude and who know it all_ 
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: _Loyal_
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: _Bad temper_
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: _My stomach_
17. Any tattoos or piercings? _Ears pierced 6 times, right tragus pierced_
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? _Eyes_
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? _Clean_
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? _Shenandoah Valley, Virginia _


----------



## meganc66

1. What is your first name? Megan
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? sweeeet
4. What do you collect? dogs  hahah. umm, not really much actually. dog trinkets 
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? wolf
6. Where did you grow up? where i am now, southeastern michigan
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? i dont wanna work tomorrow
8. What's your favorite color? green
9. What's your favorite animal? wolf and dog!
10. Do you believe in ghosts? i try not to
11. What video games do you play? kingdom hearts and zelda and... wii games.. um im pretty easy with vid games ill play anything as long as its not stupid war games or sports games
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Pay my mom back for some things, buy myself a new car, pay off my house, rent out that house and buy a new house. haha
13. Have any bad habits? um.. i cant think of one. i dont chew my nails even lol
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? oooh i also hate it when people chew with their mouth open. i get super pissed
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: honesty
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: emotional
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: legs
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 1 tattoo, i had gauged ears and my nose pierced but they came out.. im getting more piercings in may lol
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? hair, lol
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? i would have to say im in the middle.
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? somewhere warm. on the beach would be nice. with a nice house. mmmmm


----------



## Pits4Life

1. What is your first name? Sarah
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? sweets
4. What do you collect? snow globes
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? panther 
6. Where did you grow up? an ittie bittie town called brookfield in northeast ohio
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? i dont really think about anything, but i say my prayers
8. What's your favorite color? green
9. What's your favorite animal? besides pits, dolphins
10. Do you believe in ghosts? yes
11. What video games do you play? wii and xbox 360
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on?pay off every bill, buy a car and a house and probably 50 more pitbulls lol
13. Have any bad habits? being messy 
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? im annoyed by a lot lol
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: im very non judgemental
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: i have a short fuse lol
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: my level of motivation to do things i need to
17. Any tattoos or piercings? no tats, and just my ears are pierced
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? face and hair
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person?messy i wish i wasnt
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? hmmm,by a beach somewhere


----------



## ThaLadyPit

1. What is your first name? Beverly, but I go by BeaBea 
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Depends on my mood
4. What do you collect? Porcelain unicorns
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Dog
6. Where did you grow up? Orange, Texas
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? My baby, and why she's still kicking me at that hour of the morning!
8. What's your favorite color? Blue
9. What's your favorite animal? Dog, preferrably the APBT
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Not ghosts per say, but spirits, yes. 
11. What video games do you play? PS2-Gran Turismo games
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Making sure my mom is set for life, and then myself and my children, and donate a healthy amount to a rescue of my choice for our breed!
13. Have any bad habits? Smoking, drinking, and I cuss worse than a sailor!
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Drinking is ok, just don't get so drunk you can't control yourself, whether it's your temper, or your ability to stand up and walk two steps!!
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: I've been told it's my smile.
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: My attitude!
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: My current financial situation!!
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 4 tatts, 6 piercings, and more tatts planned!
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Their swagger!
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Clean, but not OCD with it! Just don't like a mess! 
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? The Caribbean, nice weather year round, minus the hurricanes!


----------



## MY MIKADO

1. What is your first name? Sharon
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Salty
4. What do you collect? Candles, Angels, Wolves, and jewelry
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Mourning Dove 
6. Where did you grow up? Northern Minnesota
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? How lucky I am. My son, my dogs.
8. What's your favorite color? Black
9. What's your favorite animal? I love them all.
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Yes. I see spirits all the time. 
11. What video games do you play? I'm too busy with life to play games
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? I would buy land and start a ABPT/ Bully Rescue. Oh I would pay off my car.
13. Have any bad habits? If I do I am unaware of them.
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? People that don't read the whole thing be a sign or advertisment. Stupidy really drives me crazy.
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Compassion
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Judgemental
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: My weight
17. Any tattoos or piercings? Just one piercing in each ear.
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Eyes.
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Right down the middle. I like when it is clean but I don't freak out if it isn't
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? I would never move again. So I will be dying here.


----------



## American_Pit13

Holy mother of thread resurrection! I have to bring this back up!


----------



## Cain's Mom

Ill go

1. What is your first name? Erica
2. Are you a morning or night person? Definitely a night. Do not come around me in the morning lol
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Both
4. What do you collect? Blankets lol
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Hippo!!!!!
6. Where did you grow up? Carl Junction, mo
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? What I have to do the next day
8. What's your favorite color? Green
9. What's your favorite animal? Hippo and dogs lol
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Yes
11. What video games do you play? A variety when I do. Normally whatever my husband gets. But I'm a badass in call of duty lol
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Pay my house off and buy a new one. Then help my parents out 
13. Have any bad habits? Smoking and biting my nails. 
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? It's not really a bad habit but I hate when people click pens. Even though I do it lol
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: I am a hard worker
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: I'm stubborn. So I don't listen well lol
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself? Nothing really. I'm good with myself. 
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 4 piercing a 2 tattoos and a third soon
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Smile 
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Messy lol
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Australia

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

1. What is your first name? Government secrete
2. Are you a morning or night person? Definitely a night. 
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Both and spicy
4. What do you collect? Nothing really
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Alligator (thick skin, sharp teeth, bad temper, top of the food chain, never out of its elements)
6. Where did you grow up? Il, nc, il
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? That I wish I could sleep
8. What's your favorite color? Blue
9. What's your favorite animal? Dogs alligator primates
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Idk im open minded to them existing 
11. What video games do you play? Not a big gamer but ufcs gtas hunting 
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Buy a Ferrari. Use the reamining on the medical bills to follow...
13. Have any bad habits? Smoking 
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Too many to list
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: humor
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: no filter from brain to mouth
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself? My argumentative nature
17. Any tattoos or piercings? Lots of tatts lots more to come
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Lips, hips, attitude
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? I try to keep everything clean but fail
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Thailand


----------



## ames

1. What is your first name? Amy
2. Are you a morning or night person? no doubt, a night person
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Both, sometimes together
4. What do you collect? dust, I HATE dusting!
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? a Velociraptor
6. Where did you grow up? East Bridgewater, MA
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? please don;t let the stupid daycare kids next door wake me up again....
8. What's your favorite color? purple
9. What's your favorite animal? Dogs and Cats, boring I know
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Yes
11. What video games do you play? Call of Duty, Jeopardy and stupid facebook waste time clicking games
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? starting a business so I dont have to work for anyone else anymore
13. Have any bad habits? Smoking and biting my nails. 
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? It's not really a bad habit but I hate when people click pens. Even though I do it lol
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: I like to laugh
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: I don't like being wrong
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself? my height
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 5 piercings and 1 VERY painful will never do it again tattoo on my ankle 
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? lips
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Messy, until i clean then I am cleaning freak and no one better mess it up!
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Amsterdam, but I really love Boston


----------



## ~Missy~

1. What is your first name? Melissa but everyone calls me Missy	
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Sweets...my weakness!
4. What do you collect? Nothing...I was thinking I should start collecting something, think I've narrowed it down to elephants lol
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? An Eagle	
6. Where did you grow up? All around SE Georgia (we moved a lot)
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Everything I forgot to do that day
8. What's your favorite color? Blue
9. What's your favorite animal? Siberian Tiger
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Yes 
11. What video games do you play? None
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? A new house, car, everything my daughter wants that I can't get her now!
13. Have any bad habits? Smoking and Dr. Pepper
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Smacking, someone speaking over someone else, chewing tobacco...ewww
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Easy going
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: perfectionist
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: I'd like for my hair to be long again
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 1 tattoo, 2 piercings in each ear
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Eyes
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? I like things to be clean, but I'm totally disorganized...ADD lol	
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? In this same county, but a nice big house in the country


----------



## Princesspaola21

Ooooh ooooh me next!!!

1. What is your first name? Paola

2. Are you a morning or night person? NIGHT!!!!

3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Um are ice cream, doughnuts, and cheesecake sweet??! Lol

4. What do you collect? What besides animals? Breyer horses and HOT WHEELS!!! I have thousands!

5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? A sparkly pink unicorn with rainbow colored mane. True story.

6. Where did you grow up? Joplin, Mo.

7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Aliens...always aliens.

8. What's your favorite color? Hot sparkly pink.

9. What's your favorite animal? Horses and dogs...and unicorns.

10. Do you believe in ghosts? Definitely.

11. What video games do you play? On my iPhone HayDay, TapZoo, Words With Friends, on a game system I'm addicted to Neopets the darkest fairie LMAO. Oh and rock band. I'm pretty damn good at the guitar.

12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Build a brand new log cabin and buy all the land next to me. Then built another log cabin on half of it for my aunt to live in. Give some money to my parents and my best friend to try and make their life easier Whatever is left goes to all the horses and bullies that I could fit LMAO.

13. Have any bad habits? Health wise. No. I used to drink at least a 2 liter of pop a day but I quit. Only water for me now. I chew my nails though and cuss like a sailor. My husband loves me and puts up with it so I guess I won't quit for now lol.

14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Chewing with their mouths open, talking loudly or on the phone while I'm trying to watch tv, drunk people when I'm sober, sober people when I'm drunk, nasty smelling burps EWWW.

15. List 1 of your best personality traits: I'm really caring. That is when people deserve it.

16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: I get my feelings hurt really easily.

List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself? My weight.

17. Any tattoos or piercings? 5 piercings currently and 5 tattoos.

18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Sense of humor personality wise. Eyes feature wise.

19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? I'm a frikken mess. I will admit it. Total slob. Sometimes.

20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Right here in America...in the middle of nowhere in a compound like in "The Village" just like the old days. No government, no murder, no rape, etc...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

I forgot all about this, was going to do it the other day but I was on my phone and _that _wasn't happening!

1. What is your first name? Carrie

2. Are you a morning or night person? Definitely night

3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Salty, cheesy and crunchy are my weaknesses!

4. What do you collect? What besides animals? Pets (6 currently), books, and pretty much tiger anything.

5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? A tiger.

6. Where did you grow up? Bothell, WA

7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Crap I need to remember when I wake up. It worked a lot better before I started getting old.

8. What's your favorite color? Green and/or pink, depending on my mood.

9. What's your favorite animal? That I own: dogs; in the wild: tiger.

10. Do you believe in ghosts? Undecided.

11. What video games do you play? World of Warcraft mostly though I do dabble in some Legends of Zelda from time to time - any and all of them.

12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Pay off this POS house we bought before the housing bubble burst, sell it (or maybe become a slum lord, who knows) then buy my dream house (location TBD) with a ton of land where I can have as many animals as my heart desires, maybe start a rescue. I would also make sure my parent's and sister's houses were paid off so they could enjoy life a bit more without mortgage payments.

13. Have any bad habits? I quit smoking cigarettes in 2001 and I don't drink as much as I used to. I suppose being super critical of other people's grammar could be considered a bad habit must I mostly don't do it out loud and I have no intention of stopping. It's hard to un-know something once it's known.

14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? People who talk way louder than necessary or have intensely personal conversations in a public place. Public transportation is not the place to air your dirty laundry or loudly share your views on religious or political issues - that's what Facebook is for  

15. List 1 of your best personality traits: I am fiercely loyal to my friends and family.

16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: I am super critical, and I get annoyed very easily - once down that road it's hard for me to come back. Oh and I can be pretty paranoid about some things.

List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself? I wish I was a little more easy going.

17. Any tattoos or piercings? 4 tattoos, each of my ears are pierced four times though I only wear earrings in one hole normally. I used to have my eyebrow and lip pierced as well.

18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Hard to say, I've been with the same person for 12 years! I suppose it's their smile. But someone could be the most attractive person and be ugly to me while a less attractive person could seem more attractive because of their personality.

19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Who has time to clean?! I try to be clean but honestly I don't usually make the time. I'm not living in sewage and that's good enough for me.

20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Australia! I went there when I was 17 and have been dying to go back. Aside from the whole APBT are illegal there thing - that's a bit of a deal breaker.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yay another walking thread  lol good Choice Holly :woof:

1. What is your first name? Krystal
2. Are you a morning or night person? Night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? I like both 
4. What do you collect? Dragons, I have tons of dragon nick nacks, candle holders and book ends  and I also collect anything that has to do with rock/metal 
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Probably some sort of big cat that could rip your face off 
6. Where did you grow up? Antioch California
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Usually fall asleep watching TV 
8. What's your favorite color? Green, and pink
9. What's your favorite animal? Dogs
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Hell yea I believe in ghosts, I've seen it!!
11. What video games do you play? Anything cool
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? A nice house with property, and dogs, lots of dogs and dog excessories 
13. Have any bad habits? I cuss like a sailor
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Hearing someone constantly clear their throat. 
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Being creative
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Get annoyed very easily
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself:	Id make my nose smaller
17. Any tattoos or piercings? lol a lot of tattoos, I lost count  currently have 12 piercings 
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Eyes
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Clean
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? I'd want to move farther up the mountain but I love CA and it will always be my home


----------



## EckoMac

I'm game, I'll play.

1. What is your first name? Shanna

2. Are you a morning or night person? Depends on the day and how much I drank the night before.

3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Savory, but who doesn't love ice cream? LOL

4. What do you collect? Do empty beer cans count?

5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? My dog. He is the luckiest animal in the world. 

6. Where did you grow up? Everywhere. Dad was AF so we traveled a lot. 

7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Right now, my selfish ex. Because I'm not all that smart these days.

8. What's your favorite color? Blue 

9. What's your favorite animal? Bullies

10. Do you believe in ghosts? maybe

11. What video games do you play? Anything hack and slash. I too enjoy killing things.

12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Buy a nicer house and take a very long vacation. VERY long.

13. Have any bad habits? I picked up smoking again, and I swear like a sailor sometimes. 

14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Acting like you can do no wrong. Everyone makes mistakes and should hold themselves accountable for them. People that can't do that drive me bat shit.


15. List 1 of your best personality traits: I would kill for my friends and family. There isn't very much room left in my back yard to bury the bodies. So if you need it done, I'll need to bury them in yours. 

16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Slightly OCD.

List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself? I would learn to control my temper at a younger age. 

17. Any tattoos or piercings? 5 professional tattoos. Both ears pearced as well as my tragus.

18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? His girlfriend

19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? Aside from my floors, pretty damn clean.


20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? Italy or Germany.


----------



## JustRose

1. What is your first name? Rose	
2. Are you a morning or night person?i work best at night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods?both
4. What do you collect?at the moment batman anything
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be?	a unicorn...i hear they fart rainbows
6. Where did you grow up? everywhere 
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep?its different each night...sometimes about the existence of God and the creation of the universe or a song that's stuck in my head or all the mistakes i have ever done in my whole life...
8. What's your favorite color?shades of green
9. What's your favorite animal?monkey
10. Do you believe in ghosts? yep
11. What video games do you play?mostly third person fighting and first person shooter but i stay away from zombie ones cuz i get to scared lol dead island almost gave me a heart attack !!!lol 
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on?well one side of me would pay off dept and give some to family members then put the rest in the bank for later years but the other side of me would spend it on my bucket list, cuz one of them is to step foot on all 7 continents, and im pretty sure there is no commercial flight for Antarctica... 
13. Have any bad habits?lots
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy?probably winy people...ya that cuz i hate complainers they make me want to bang my head in to there skulls...just saying
15. List 1 of your best personality traits:umm..im nice and can make you laugh ^.^
16. List 1 of your worst personality traitsrolly that im an instigator 
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself:well i would like to be skinnier but everyone wants that sooo, prolly how i view my self worth...
17. Any tattoos or piercings?1 tattoo and 12 piercings(but there mostly on my ears lol)
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex?there eyes if there facing towards me and there butt if there facing away ;P
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person?id say in the middle...or im a messy person trying to make myself feel better lol
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live?somewhere warm and by the sea


----------



## MSK

1. What is your first name? Amanda	
2. Are you a morning or night person? night
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? both
4. What do you collect? Clothes LMAO I have been told I hoard clothes and dogs.
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Horse	
6. Where did you grow up? White Plains, Ky
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? Depends on my mood.
8. What's your favorite color? Red
9. What's your favorite animal? Horses and Dogs
10. Do you believe in ghosts? Yep 
11. What video games do you play? hmmm. Fable, Forenza, Darksiders, and WOW
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? Pay off debts including my fathers house even though not my debt. Buy a car put back some for College funds and then build my indoor/outdoor facility for the dogs.
13. Have any bad habits? Smoke
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? chewing your nails and picking your nose.
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Outgoing
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Short tempered
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: My Stomach
17. Any tattoos or piercings? Just my ears and no tats
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Body type
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? kinda in between but swing more toward clean LOL.	
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? On my own private Island LOL.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i feel like i'm 16 on myspace again  

1. What is your first name? Leslie
2. Are you a morning or night person? Morning
3. Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? Both, depends on my mood
4. What do you collect? Interactive dog toys and collars 
5. If you could be any animal, what would you be? Snow Leopard
6. Where did you grow up? Houston, TX & St. Paul Alberta, Canada
7. What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? recap my day, think about what i gotta do the next day. What i would do if i had 50 million dollars and all the people i'd say F U to.
8. What's your favorite color? Green
9. What's your favorite animal? dogs, not the little shit pocket pets either.
10. Do you believe in ghosts? I believe my mom still lingers around helping me out
11. What video games do you play? Call of Duty, NBA2k13, Battlefield even though i'm awful, any Wii game, candycrush (yes i'm addicted, judge me)
12. You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? 1 million? thats all??? I'd invest it and quadruple it.
13. Have any bad habits? um.... a couple.... i bite my nails till they are bloody nubs
14. Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? Poor elevator etiquette, men that act like little bitches!
15. List 1 of your best personality traits: Very loving
16. List 1 of your worst personality traits: Very impatient 
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: my anxiety
17. Any tattoos or piercings? 7 tattoos, 6 piercings
18. What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? the way they carry themselves
19. Are you mostly a clean or messy person? I'm OCD about cleanliness
20. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live? I'm not really sure i haven't traveled that much. But based on what i've experienced... I would have a full time home in California (i love mild weather) but i'd also have a home in Canada close to my family.


yup thats a little about me, well what i'm willing to share anyways lol


----------

